# Box Design? - Newbie needs help!



## Budguy76 (Mar 5, 2006)

Good day all!  I am a newbie here and I'm interested in picking up a new hobby in indoor horticulture.  My circumstances do not allow me to have access to an entire room for growing so I want to design and build a small box utilizing a hydroponics setup.  I was wondering if anyone had a good design that a beginner such as myself could build.  I would like to have a sea-of-green type setup where I can harvest 2 to 4 plants every couple of weeks.  I am looking for something like this but I dont want to spend 3 grand.  How much would a setup like this harvest?  BC Bloom Box

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry but if you wanted to build something like that it would cost you out the ass. your best bet is to check through the grow room design and set up section and see if you can find something in there if you already didn't. also how much are you willing to spend on your setup?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

well the only way you can do that is get a flat board ,and drill it in the middle of the box,creating two difffrent departments ,get some celing hooks and mount a light on the side.make sure the flower room is on the top ,so if lights escapes, its on the bottom, not on the top ,of the plant.tape a black trash bag in the front entrance of the flower room not the veg because if you tape a whole trash bag which would cover the whole entracnc when you check on the veg ,light will get in you flower which may produce a hermie,only tape the top and upper corners so you can lift easilyit will be half and half ,all your doing is ,spliting your grow room ,in half ,damn near ,for free ,if you can find a board that exactly fits ,your grow  room,buy,celing hooks are 1.49 each 3 come in standard packs .if your grow room is big enough you can put the lights on the top ,but you may need chain links


----------



## Budguy76 (Mar 6, 2006)

Now that I've read some more I've found tons of info on construction but what I'm missing is the grower knowledge.  How much can I produce off of 6-9 sq. ft. of flowering space (assuming plants get 3 to 4 ft. tall)with 400W HPS and possibly a flood & drain table?  (Maybe 6 to 9 plants).  And should I flower and harvest them all at the same time or harvest one row every two weeks and add a new row of clones to the box?  I need to know what my approximate yield could be using these methods.  This will help me determine on whether or not I need a bigger set-up.  

Oh yeah...and I'd like to keep the budget within $1000.  If I absolutely have to I could go to $1200 or $1300.  Now come on guys I know the wisdom is on this board...PLEASE HELP A FELLOW TOKER OUT!  I've read until my head hurts and still have not found the answers to some of my simpliest questions.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 6, 2006)

*whats up Budguy76. i'm not sure but if i were to guess 6 to 9 plants maybe 12 to 15 oz or more. i say i'm not sure because i have never grown that way. i would harvest them all at once and replace with clones and keep it going. but then again thats me. i would try and get some information from Stoney Bud he is the man when it come to hydro. *


----------



## Budguy76 (Mar 6, 2006)

12 to 15 oz. of dryed, manicured bud?  If thats the case then that will be more than enough for me.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah those bloomboxes look choice.  But $3k!!! gonna build


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 6, 2006)

10 plants will produce you 12-15 oz but i would grow as many as i can fit ,for more bud.you dont need to use that extra space ,if you dont want too.plants may grow just a little bigger,but more plants, more bud.if its wide enough you can fit two of these resovers 9 plants each 18 plants in total


----------



## Budguy76 (Mar 7, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> 10 plants will produce you 12-15 oz but i would grow as many as i can fit ,for more bud.you dont need to use that extra space ,if you dont want too.plants may grow just a little bigger,but more plants, more bud.if its wide enough you can fit two of these resovers 9 plants each 18 plants in total



Cool...well I'm looking at approximately a 2' x 3' flowering area.  How many plants could I squeze in there?


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2006)

6 sq. ft.... I believe 1 sq. ft per plant is the "minimum" recommendation.(SOG) You start crowding them much closer, they begin to suffer.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

I took the liberty of c/p some info about Sea of Green out my stash of info. you may even want to try a screen of green perpetualy. (aka Perpetual SCroG). May find regenerating a few times is worth the trouble too. (If doing a SCroG it is advisable to do it hydroponically. the largest problem I have seen online is trying to flush the soil when you have a bunch of plants all tied to a screen)

c/p below
For flowering indoors, 1 plant per sq. ft. is a good rule of thumb for SOG. If less plants are grown in this size space, it will take them longer to fill the space, thus more electricity and time will be used to create the same amount of product. If more than one plant p.s.f. is attempted, the grower will soon find that plants thus crowded tend to be more stem than bud, and the total harvest may be reduced, so be cautious. 

It's good to avoid "topping" your plants if you want them to grow as fast as possible.

Sea of Green entails growing to harvest the main cola (top) of the plant. Bottom branches are trimmed to increase air flow under the "blanket" of growing tops. Use them for cuttings when you need more clones.


----------



## Budguy76 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I took the liberty of c/p some info about Sea of Green out my stash of info. you may even want to try a screen of green perpetualy. (aka Perpetual SCroG). May find regenerating a few times is worth the trouble too. (If doing a SCroG it is advisable to do it hydroponically. the largest problem I have seen online is trying to flush the soil when you have a bunch of plants all tied to a screen)
> 
> c/p below
> For flowering indoors, 1 plant per sq. ft. is a good rule of thumb for SOG. If less plants are grown in this size space, it will take them longer to fill the space, thus more electricity and time will be used to create the same amount of product. If more than one plant p.s.f. is attempted, the grower will soon find that plants thus crowded tend to be more stem than bud, and the total harvest may be reduced, so be cautious.
> ...



Thanks man, great info!  I really apprecaite it.  Were those supposed to be links or were you just underlining to emphasize?  If they were links...they don't work.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

just emphasis. just to through into google


----------

